# Face VS Body (for ladies)



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Last thread failed with horrid options - sorry ladies, I only just woke up. I hope this will be better. Now! What are your preferences? Would you consider a man's looks more important than his body or vice versa?

AKA - if you had a choice between two men, one was very handsome but the other was taller / better built / muscular, who would you prefer?

EDIT: To make it easier for you guys to decide, consider the taller/built/muscular man much less handsome than the other guy, but he's not appallingly horrid like a zombie or somefin


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't choose 
Face and height are both equal for me.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would prefer the one that's not an ass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Darn it! lol


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I don't know how to respond to this, RD, because if a tall, well-built man had an unappealing face I wouldn't be interested at all.:scratchhead:

Having said that, if the tall well-built man had a pleasing face, but wasn't particularly handsome, I would notice him more than a truly handsome, short, slightly built man.

Don't know if that helps?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> I would prefer the one that's not an ass.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> I don't know how to respond to this, RD, because if a tall, well-built man had an unappealing face I wouldn't be interested at all.:scratchhead:
> 
> Having said that, if the tall well-built man had a pleasing face, but wasn't particularly handsome, I would notice him more than a truly handsome, short, slightly built man.
> 
> Don't know if that helps?


That's good!!! lol

I'm guessing you are the first voter? My poll has now officially not failed!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> That's good!!! lol
> 
> I'm guessing you are the first voter? My poll has now officially not failed!


No, I didn't vote, RD, because I couldn't choose either option


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

>.<!
I even edited the OP based on your post to make it easier lol

Wouldn't you agree based on your post:



> Having said that, if the tall well-built man had a pleasing face, but wasn't particularly handsome, I would notice him more than a truly handsome, short, slightly built man.


That height/muscle/body is much more important as a result?


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

I would prefer one with a more handsome face. The body can always change, the face not so much.

ETA - Outside of height, obviously. Then again, I'm not super picky about height.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I guess it is, RD. But again, the tall, well-built guy would have be have a _nice_ face.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*MiMi* said:


> I would prefer one with a more handsome face. The body can always change, the face not so much.


Body includes height 



> I guess it is, RD.


So why no vote? >.< lol


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, check my edit for what I said about height.

I voted!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> I would prefer the one that's not an ass.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But what if they had a well shaped ass  my wife says I do but am not one.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

*MiMi* said:


> Yes, check my edit for what I said about height.
> 
> I voted!


Yay! 

Strangely... the poll results compared to the men's version is so far identical, I would had assumed it would be opposite!


----------



## *MiMi* (Mar 6, 2013)

I judge the same way when I look at a woman. If she has a hot body, it means nothing if her face is just meh.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I gotta have a good lookin' face...I love to touch it, kiss those lips... I much enjoy looking back at the pictures we've taken over the years ...reminiscing memories shared ...  

But I also need a hot "enough" body so that feeling of craving comes over me....love feeling and viewing a flat stomach on a man...if my husband started gaining too much here...I would start complaining ....try to starve him....order him to do a 100 sit ups a day....it wouldn't be good.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I gotta have a good lookin' face...I love to touch it, kiss those lips... I much enjoy looking back at the pictures we've taken over the years ...reminiscing memories shared ...
> 
> But I also need a hot "enough" body so that feeling of craving comes over me....love feeling and viewing a flat stomach on a man...if my husband started gaining too much here...I would start complaining ....try to starve him....order him to do a 100 sit ups a day....it wouldn't be good.


Good thing he probably has a high metabolism?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I chose face. My ex kind of helped me open my eyes some. He was tall like I prefer (6'5"!). BUT he weighed just shy of 400lbs. He had a beautiful face..HUGE dimples, full, soft lips, expressive brown eyes. I was in love with his personality and his face, and that made me accept his body as it was. I even loved sex with him, I found it very comforting with his size. 

So yeah. Face for me.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd have sex with them both and then decide:rofl:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

OK, I've thought about this some more... I have a neighbour who is tall, well-built but has a decidedly unpleasing face. Would I choose him over a shorter handsome man? No, so I've voted face rather than bod.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting folks, looks like the general consensus for both genders favors the face thus far! Guess I can let myself go a little more then!


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

I voted face, but I felt so shallow doing it. I was left with no other option though, since a muscular bod has very little appeal for me. I'd rather a man spend more time exercising his brain. 

However, I wouldn't find an overweight bod attractive. I suppose that's just as shallow though, isn't it?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, it would be hard for this poll to examine physical priorities if I was to include non-physical elements into it which we all know are equally - if not more important then the physical. 

So don't feel shallow, blame me for not giving you any other options lol


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I voted face. Nice teeth is a big deal to me, but they don't have to be perfect. I have to look at that face alot - over dinner, pillow talk, in the car... I don't care about the perfect body as long as he's in decent health and can keep up with me. But I'll be seeing a lot of that face and want a generally nice face to look at.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I voted face. Nice teeth is a big deal to me, but they don't have to be perfect. I have to look at that face alot - over dinner, pillow talk, in the car... I don't care about the perfect body as long as he's in decent health and can keep up with me. But I'll be seeing a lot of that face and want a generally nice face to look at.


:iagree:

This is why I eventually voted face, too.

Teeth, eyes and hair are important to me


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I voted wrong! I should have said face. As long as he at least 5'7 with a decent chest. I don't think I want to hug a narrow undefined chest. And I'm love hugging and being hug. Caressing and squeezing too


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

I'm curious how this poll swung in the favor of the face. I was actually under the impression that a pretty face meant minimal to a woman compared to the body


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh well, better stay married if face is most important.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I like mine tall and built like a football player-(the husky ones):smthumbup:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

lovelyblue said:


> I like mine tall and built like a football player-(the husky ones):smthumbup:


Strike two, built like a surfer/swimmer.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Whao now, the poll is swinging back to balance, guess it's still on!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How about a NICE man who is respectful, caring and giving? Who is good to his mother and kind to old people.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cause then everyone would choose that!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You're a smart man, RD.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> How about a NICE man who is respectful, caring and giving? Who is good to his mother and kind to old people.


They're all taken and their wives are holding out on them while fantasizing about bad boys.

I kid. I kid.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> You're a smart man, RD.


Really? Naaah, I'm just being mean by limiting your options  hehe


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> I'm curious how this poll swung in the favor of the face. I was actually under the impression that a pretty face meant minimal to a woman compared to the body


Not enough options in the poll, RD. The addition of:-

_Tall, well-built, pleasant but not conventionally handsome face.

Short with a handsome face._

Might have swung the poll differently. My SO isn't _conventionally _handsome, but his height and well-built stature are complemented by his very pleasant, friendly face.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Tall, well-built, pleasant but not conventionally handsome face.
> 
> Short with a handsome face.


True, I've been trying to avoid a poll with too obvious results, but I guess I managed to swing it the other way instead >.< lol oh well

Not easy making polls!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Not easy making polls!


Jeez, mang, are you working on a freakin thesis or something will all of these polls?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

lol

Well what can I say? Knowledge is POWER 

I want to see which theories that I had over the years through observations are still consistent in present times, so far, the height preferences are consistent, this poll... not so much 

My methology fails in this poll though it seems


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

The handsome man. Although both would be nice!


----------



## Moose Mania (Oct 28, 2013)

I voted face, but that comes with some additional specifications... must be at least as tall as me, and not extremely overweight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Combing height makes this poll invalid.

You put one feature to compete against two features.

Face vs height

Face vs body

Height vs body

Height vs face

Is the only way to make a comparison and judge.

As a man a woman's face is more important. You see her face all the time and kiss the face. Maybe that is why I like long hair as well because it is out there to be seen. Hair is never hidden.

Height is not a problem unless under 5'1" or over 5'5". I am 5'9". I am married and not looking to date. Though if single and a VS model or hot actress wanted to date me and she was 5'6" to 5'9"

I think I possibly could maybe definitely make an exception to possibly breaking my preferred maximum height for a girl that I would date rule.

Face vs body.

A face does not have to be super model or pretty actress type. I just have to find her face attractive and her to have smile.

The body overall has to look attractive. Look good with her clothes on and off. That does not mean she has to have a D cup and six pack of abs. No fatties. Though a woman at 38 or 58 does not have to weigh the same as when she was 18 and could wear a size 2.


----------



## LemiLekySama (Dec 4, 2012)

The Face is more important to me. I mean, ppl's bodies can change over time, but their face pretty much stays the same...unless they get disfigured or something.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Can I pick option C, the bookish type who is taller than me, likes animals, good with kids, and is taller than me? Personality plays a lot into attraction. Turn-offs include ****iness, narcissism and tipping poorly.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

joannacroc said:


> Can I pick option C, the bookish type who is taller than me, likes animals, good with kids, and is taller than me? Personality plays a lot into attraction. Turn-offs include ****iness, narcissism and tipping poorly.


So let me ask - do you like guys who are taller than you?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Ynot said:


> So let me ask - do you like guys who are taller than you?


Yes. I don't know why. It isn't something I'm able to control.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't lie - it was hard to choose! I'm a sucker for a gorgeous face e.g. Brad Pitt, Keanu Reeves. But, I just can't go past the bod. I'm not necessarily hung up on height per se but I can't abide a huge belly on a man or a 'soft' look about his body. I would choose a nice body that shows he looks after himself over a handsome man with a soft and out of shape body.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not impressed by a pretty face. You were born with it. congratulations.

But muscles and a great body? that's hard work and effort. That's usually rooted in a personality.

If all other aspects are the same, I'd pick height/body/muscles.
But usually, neither beauty or body is my determining factor.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess if George Clooney is anything to go by, most women go for a handsome face?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zombie thread. Although I guess since RandomDude is still here, it works. 

I'd pick a handsome face over a nice body. The body can change, as the man can either get in shape and have a nice face plus good looking body or eventually lose the muscle/nice body over time as he ages and then what are you left with. A handsome face would be good genetics, which is good for your children to have that good looking gene in there. I guess I see it from an evolutionary perspective. My husband has a handsome face and a fairly good body. Our son took after his genes and has a great face, too. He gets a lot of attention where ever we go.


----------

